# Boca Raton, FL - Dakota - Coated F-in bording



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [SETervs] Home needed for rescued Belgian
To: [email protected]
Date: Tuesday, July 14, 2009, 9:28 AM


i do australian shep rescue (and have 5), so I am very familiar with herding dogs. yes, I am sure she is a belgian (have seen her in full coat). PLUS, when she was adopted (by my neighbor, a hoarder) out of Miami, (as an owner turn in, there were papers, from breeder)

i had her tested for k9 narcotics program, the officer confirmed she was a belgian as does the vet. she has little retrieve drive so was not eligible for program ;-( I am running out of time where she is being boarded

my house phone (wkg @ home today) 561 338 5383 tina

that POOF by her back leg is the tip of her tail, so you get an idea of her hair length) 

In a message dated 7/14/2009 12:50:36 A.M. Mid-Atlantic Daylight Tim, [email protected] writes:
Where is Dakota located? Do you have photos? 94 lbs is morbidly obese for the average Belgian bitch, so are you sure she's a Belgian? Maybe the weight is wrong?

Answer:
she is in Boca Raton, FL
I was I had her physique! she is TALL & very thin

From: Melissa Poage <[email protected]>
Subject: possible coated GSD
To: [email protected]
Date: Tuesday, July 14, 2009, 9:51 AM


Hi Susan,

I got the photo this morning, and she looks like a coated GSD to me. When a Terv is shaved down, all the blackening goes away, as it's only the tips of the guard hairs that are black, and this bitch has a black saddle. I am currently looking for a Belgian rescue volunteer in south FL to go look at her. Do you have anyone in that area?

Melissa Poage
Belgian Tervuren Rescue 

To: [email protected]
Sent: 7/15/2009 9:28:50 P.M. Central Daylight Time
Subj: Re: possible coated GSD


Definitely looks like a GSD. I will get her posted on the GSD Rescue board. Please note that the person who is responsible is needs to make sure that this dog goes to a reputable rescue as there are many people not on that board some not with the standards that we all have who can see the post and respond to it. thanks so much Melissa for the good call on this girl. Wow she is going to be a beauty when she gets her coat back in. ... 94lbs definitely is GSD size. This girl is a red and black and is going to be gorgeous with fur!!! Thanks for helping!

Susan
Long Haired German Shepherd Rescue

Cindy can you post? Thanks! S


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That's a shaved LC GSD, not a Terv.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree. She is gorgeous!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Plus, that is a GSD head for sure ... no Terv there.
absolutely beautiful!
bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I emailed Kota's owner.
She sounds like a great dog, loves everyone. She needs boundaries and training.
I'm not making any promises as it is tight this month but I may be able to work something out.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This dog is in boarding and not in a High-Kill Shelter. She is being moved to Non-urgent. If she is moved into a shelter please notify a Mod to move her back.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

good luck denalifofali - let us know what happens!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She has 3 apps in for her, that's great. Wish us luck!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She's a very happy looking girl.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Seems like the former family has to take care of the boarding bill before they can do anything with her


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

If her former family is giving her up, are they even willing to pay the a boarding bill? Poor girl... sending some luck her way.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMIf her former family is giving her up, are they even willing to pay the a boarding bill? Poor girl... sending some luck her way.


I highly doubt it seeing as to how it's $500+, so I'm kinda up in the air right now. Have not heard back from her and not sure why they would think the former family would pay that bill.
Honestly, I just want to pay my adoption fee and get her home, but these things are never simple are they.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

BTW last I heard from her is that they're having trouble with the family and the boarding bill so she can't pull her.
She had an app in before mine so I'm sure she'll be adopted, but not by me


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Poor girl, still in boarding. Bill is up to $730 now.


----------

